# tecumseh hssk50



## segedy (Dec 13, 2005)

I need to know the number for a carburetor rebuild kit for tecumseh hssk50 67366r its from a ace /mtd 317e610e033


----------



## rake60 (Oct 13, 2005)

My reference shows the carb as Tecumseh P/N 632107A 
It takes Carb Kit P/N 31840


----------

